# Will Justin Bieber ever reach puberty?



## TK 421 (Jan 29, 2011)

Go to google translate (www.translate.google.com if you don't know )

Select "English" to "Vietnamese"

Type in " Will Justin Bieber ever reach puberty "

Copy the Vietnamese translation back into google translate and use "Vietnamese" to "English"

LOL


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

lol nice


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 29, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> lol nice


 
I just hope girl cubers won't flame me here


----------



## celli (Jan 29, 2011)

Yaaaay for google translate, for once they translated it correct!!!


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 29, 2011)

We talk about Justin Bieber a little too much on these here forums...


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 29, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> We talk about Justin Bieber a little too much on these here forums...


 
Really?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 29, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> We talk about Justin Bieber a little too much on these here forums...


No, they talk about him too much here.


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 29, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> Really?


 
Yes. If you conduct an advanced search of the word "Bieber" and show results as posts, you get 153 results. By comparison, if you do the same search except for the word "Minh Thai," you get 64 results. We mention Justin Bieber more than twice as much as we mention the first Rubik's cube world champion ever. 

Another fun note, if you do the same search with the word "sex," you get zero results.


----------



## Simboubou (Jan 29, 2011)

Will people ever stop making fun of Justin bieber ? :fp

Seriously, who found that ? Didn't he have anything better to do ?


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 29, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> Yes. If you conduct an advanced search of the word "Bieber" and show results as posts, you get 153 results. By comparison, if you do the same search except for the word "Minh Thai," you get 64 results. We mention Justin Bieber more than twice as much as we mention the first Rubik's cube world champion ever.
> 
> Another fun note, if you do the same search with the word "sex," you get zero results.



Well, is bieber in a good/bad discussion.

Dude nobody talks about sex here





Simboubou said:


> Will people ever stop making fun of Justin bieber ? :fp
> 
> Seriously, who found that ? Didn't he have anything better to do ?



U male buddy?


----------



## Simboubou (Jan 29, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> U male buddy?


 
That's exactly the anwser I expected.

You think Justin Bieber is immature and ridiculous ? Well, how about that Google translate trick ? How about your anwser to my message ?

(Why am I writing all this anyway ? There is no chance you can change you mind...)


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 29, 2011)

Agreeing with you simboubou, the hatred Bieber receives is pointless; arrogant; and immature. There is no reason to ever hate anyone for such simple reasons. Clearly Bieber has done very well for himself, so what if he has a possibly larger fan base than he should. It will die down, look at Hanna Montana, the world was crazy for her. You barely hear about her at all anymore. 

In no way should anyone hate anyone unless they have a damn good reason.


----------



## cyoubx (Jan 29, 2011)

That's really immature, crude and not even true. You wish Selena Gomez went out with you 

I think people are just jealous that a younger person is doing better than they are. People who get a fan-base are always the first ones to get trolls. Jealousy = no good.


----------



## ianography (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anybody else realize that this kid is a GENIUS? I mean, he goes along with this terrible music, and he probably knows that he's made fun of for it, but he gets paid millions of dollars! And travels the world! And meets some of the most famous people in the world nowadays? I'm jealous of this guy.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 29, 2011)

Tk, how is it that every thread you make is worse then the previous one? There has to be some end to these terrible threads right?



Spoiler



If you guys dont like Beiber or care about him, then why the hell do you people keep bringing him up. Just ignore him and stop complianing. I dont like him either but hes successful right now. All this complaining does is make you look pathetic and jealous


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 29, 2011)

Simboubou- Agreed
Cyoubx- Agreed
ianography- Agreed
EricReese- Agreed
deathbypapercutz- Very True


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 29, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> Dude nobody talks about sex here




Well then, let's change that. Who's making the thread?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 29, 2011)

I quite respect Justin Bieber. Making any type of music is very difficult. It's very annoying how immature boys flame him for his music. Can you do better? Is your voice deeper? Answer is no.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> No, they talk about him too much here.



lol.

@OP: lol.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 29, 2011)

I've done this before. It's pretty funny. Charles Trippy showed it in one of his videos.


----------



## ianography (Jan 29, 2011)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I've done this before. It's pretty funny. Charles Trippy showed it in one of his videos.


 
which one?


----------



## TK 421 (Feb 10, 2011)

ianography said:


> Does anybody else realize that this kid is a GENIUS? I mean, he goes along with this *terrible music*, and he probably knows that he's made fun of for it, but he gets paid millions of dollars! And travels the world! And meets some of the most famous people in the world nowadays? I'm jealous of this guy.



the only thing wierd about this kid is the music

and THIS IS ONLY A JOKE, stop being mad sheesh


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2011)

Bieber is the new Nazi.

(see Godwin's law)


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 10, 2011)

He's 16 going on 17 everyone in
My grade( hisgrade) has reached puberty....


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't his voice start changing months ago? Jokes = invalid now lol.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 13, 2011)

Watch this.


----------



## Erzz (Feb 13, 2011)

"We know there are lots of so-called artists out there who exist only thanks to the media, but who have no talent at all."
That little argument reminding of that quote.


----------

